# problemi installazione gentoo

## zack77

ciao a tutti, avrei difficolta con l installzione d gentoo

1. kernel: dati questi comandi:

# echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1

e creata la cartalla "linux"

mi sposto li  col comando cd. errore xche nn esiste la cartella, ma se la ricreo mi dice che esiste gia. in dos avevo il comando dir, qui invece come si fa?

2. se voglio usare genkernel invece dovrei dare # emerge genkernel. e perche un errore mi segnala che nn esiste il comando emerge???

3. cap. 6: entrare nel nuovo ambiente. ma come si fa?

----------

## zack77

ho usato la guida a questo indirizzo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2005.0/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1

----------

## neryo

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. se voglio usare genkernel invece dovrei dare # emerge genkernel. e perche un errore mi segnala che nn esiste il comando emerge???
> 
> 3. cap. 6: entrare nel nuovo ambiente. ma come si fa?

 

Devi rientrare nel sistema..  monti le partizioni e fai un chroot c'e' scritto nella guida cmq!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> mi sposto li  col comando cd. errore xche nn esiste la cartella, ma se la ricreo mi dice che esiste gia. in dos avevo il comando dir, qui invece come si fa?

 

Il comando per vedere quali files sono presenti é 'ls'

 *Quote:*   

> 2. se voglio usare genkernel invece dovrei dare # emerge genkernel. e perche un errore mi segnala che nn esiste il comando emerge???

 

Sarebbe utile sapere l'errore per poterti rispondere

 *Quote:*   

> 3. cap. 6: entrare nel nuovo ambiente. ma come si fa?

 

Se sei arrivato alla configurazione del kernel dovresti esserci già entrato... altrimenti mi sa che gli errori che hai incontrato dipendono dal fatto che non sei nell'ambiante chrooted...

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Se nn gli trova il comando al 90% è xke nn si chroottato anke xke dopo kiede cm si fa... La domanda è cm ha fatto a emergere il kernel ?  :Razz: 

Cmq è tutto scritto su quella guida... nessuno qua sul forum te lo saprebbe dire meglio  :Smile:  Cmq x ogni cosa siamo qui

----------

## zack77

dunque.....

1. usero ls. pero xche se io cerco d andare nella cartella /linux nn esiste e se cerco d crearla mi dice che esiste gia

2. *Quote:*   

> 2. se voglio usare genkernel invece dovrei dare # emerge genkernel. e perche un errore mi segnala che nn esiste il comando emerge???
> 
> Sarebbe utile sapere l'errore per poterti rispondere

 

nn lo ricordo d preciso, xche adesso nn ho il pc e poi nn parte+..., pero mi dice che è un comando che nn esiste

3. *Quote:*   

> Se nn gli trova il comando al 90% è xke nn si chroottato anke xke dopo kiede cm si fa... La domanda è cm ha fatto a emergere il kernel ?  

 

boh... io ho guardato la guida

----------

## zack77

ah.... sulla confezione c era scritto "adatto x tutte le piattaforme x86"

io pero ho un athlon xp64. c sono problemi?

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Ti serve il livecd x 64 bit, tu hai quello x 32 bit e nn va bene...

----------

## neryo

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> dunque.....
> 
> 1. usero ls. pero xche se io cerco d andare nella cartella /linux nn esiste e se cerco d crearla mi dice che esiste gia
> 
> 

 

non gli do torto... scusa semmai devi andare in linux/ se sei gia' in /usr/src non credi?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nn lo ricordo d preciso, xche adesso nn ho il pc e poi nn parte+..., pero mi dice che è un comando che nn esiste

 

Non parte?? se metti dentro il live cd non parte?? non esiste perche' non ti sei chrottato nelle partizione di / dove risiede il tuo sistema che stai installando.. se non ti chrotti sei praticamente

nella live cd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boh... io ho guardato la guida

 

ti consiglio di riguardarla meglio...  :Wink: 

----------

## zack77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> non gli do torto... scusa semmai devi andare in linux/ se sei gia' in /usr/src non credi? 

 

errore mio ... scrivendo adesso pero, non provando

 *Quote:*   

> Non parte?? se metti dentro il live cd non parte?? non esiste perche' non ti sei chrottato nelle partizione di / dove risiede il tuo sistema che stai installando.. se non ti chrotti sei praticamente
> 
> nella live cd 

  e come si fa???

----------

## zack77

 *N|ghTm4r3 wrote:*   

> Ti serve il livecd x 64 bit, tu hai quello x 32 bit e nn va bene...

 

io  stavo scaricando da qui:http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases

/amd64/2005.0/installcd/

devo scaricare tutto? e poi creo un immagine iso su dvd?

----------

## khelidan1980

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> ho usato la guida a questo indirizzo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2005.0/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1

 

Ma non hai un accesso dsl?Questa guida e per fare un installazione stage 3 + grp...

----------

## zack77

asp..asp...

il dvd che ho preso non va bene. ora.... cosa scarico e da dove? qui in ufficio ho l adsl a casa no

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Beh allora ti consiglio uno Stage3 +grp cioè la guida ke stai seguendo...

Il link è questo: http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/amd64/2005.0/packagecd/packages-amd64-2005.0.iso

----------

## randomaze

Faccio un attimo di ordine perche mi sa che zack77si riferiva all'altro CD.

Per fare un installazione Stage3+GRP c'é bisogno di due CD.

Il cd di installazione in versione Universal, che comprende anche i tarball degli stage:

http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/amd64/2005.0/installcd/install-amd64-universal-2005.0.iso

e il CD che contiene i packages precomplati (linkato da N|ghTm4r3)

 *N|ghTm4r3 wrote:*   

> Beh allora ti consiglio uno Stage3 +grp cioè la guida ke stai seguendo...
> 
> Il link è questo: http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/amd64/2005.0/packagecd/packages-amd64-2005.0.iso

 

Ok?

----------

## zack77

ricapitolando.... andando sul sito http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-souces

c sono 3 cartelle. io le scarico tutte e 3 con tutti i  loro contenuti?

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Avevo dato x scontato ke scaricasse l'install cd  :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> ricapitolando.... andando sul sito http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-souces
> 
> c sono 3 cartelle. io le scarico tutte e 3 con tutti i loro contenuti?

 

No solo le prime 2...

----------

## X-Drum

 *zack77 wrote:*   

> ricapitolando.... andando sul sito http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-souces
> 
> c sono 3 cartelle. io le scarico tutte e 3 con tutti i  loro contenuti?

 

a quell'url a dire il vero ce ne sono 5!

ALT! FERMO!

scarica solo le due Iso indicate 2 post sopra da randomaze

e sei a posto

----------

## zack77

lascio perdere xcio quello che stavo scaricando adesso, cioe la cartella distributions ?

poi li masterizzo creando un immagine iso?

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Nn avevo controllato il link, nn dormire la notte fa brutti effetti... 

cmq lui si riferiva a questo link: http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/amd64/2005.0/

Cmq scarica direttamente dai link ke ti ha dato randomaze:

http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/amd64/2005.0/installcd/install-amd64-universal-2005.0.iso

http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/amd64/2005.0/packagecd/packages-amd64-2005.0.iso

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Si lascia perdere e scarica direttamente da quei 2 link...

Sn già iso, devi solo fare masterizza immagini .iso cn il programma ke usi x masterizzare...

----------

## zack77

 *N|ghTm4r3 wrote:*   

> Nn avevo controllato il link, nn dormire la notte fa brutti effetti... 
> 
> cmq lui si riferiva a questo link: http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/releases/amd64/2005.0/
> 
> Cmq scarica direttamente dai link ke ti ha dato randomaze:
> ...

 

e con questi 2 sono a posto?

scusate la mia ignoranza...

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Si hai tutto quello di cui hai bisogno e ke ti rikiede la guida

----------

## zack77

grazie mille x la pazienza.

solo un ultimissima e semplice informazione

dato che sono gai files iso masterizzando devo solo fare copia files o cartelle ? uso nero

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

In nero c'è l'opzione masterizza ISO... fa tutto da solo, l'install è già bootable nn devi fare nulla

Stiamo andando OT cmq...

----------

## zack77

vero si sta andando ot

scusate.....

----------

## zack77

ah.... curiosita:

il comando emerge... x esempio emerge kernel-sources.... da che directory lo devo lanciare? da /usr/src/linux ?

e x altri casi? x esempio se installassi un programma?

----------

## Cazzantonio

emerge lo puoi lanciare da dove vuoi....

Se ti stai domandando perché "make menuconfig" va per forza eseguito nella dir dove risiede il kernel la ragione è questa:

il comando make esegue il makefile che trova nella directory in cui è... l'opzione menuconfig (che è un opzione del makefile, non del comando make) viene usata per configurare il kernel (e scrivere alla fine il .config) prima del processo di compilazione vero e proprio...

Capirari pertanto che se esegui "make" in una directort diversa esegui l'eventuale makefile del programma i cui sorgenti sono riposti in tale dir....

I comandi che sono nel PATH, una variabile che contiene i percorsi delle directory che di default contengono gli eseguibili, possono essere eseguiti dovunque, senza bisogno di specificare il percorso competo del comando (tipo /usr/bin/emerge per esempio)

di default il path di root contiene /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin e /usr/sbin, mente quello degli utenti sono /bin e /usr/bin visto che il sbin ci stanno i comandi che vengono eseguiti solo da root (non è proprio vero ma poco ci manca)

Andando nello specifico del comando "emerge", questo serve per scaricare, configurare, compilare e installare automaticamente i programmi seguendo le regole indicate nell'ebuild, che risiede in /usr/portage

quando dai per esempio "emerge xorg-x11" ti viene scaricato, configurato, compilato e installato xorg seguendo le regole dettate nell'ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-<numeroversione>.ebuild

Il programma viene installato nella directory che gli pertiene e non in quella da cui dai il comando, pertanto è perfettamente identico lanciare il comando da qualsiasi punto dell'albero delle directory

Ti consiglio caldamente una lettura di 

```
man portage

man emerge

man make.conf
```

nonché della guida gentoo se hai tempo  :Wink: 

----------

## zack77

grazie mille x la risposta + che esaustiva

----------

